

Spectacular .net or a so-so .com – which should you chose for your business? - chris123
http://www.domaining.org.uk/2007/12/10/spectacular-net-or-a-so-so-com-which-should-you-chose-for-your-business/

======
chris123
The main point is what I've quoted below:

"Non .com extensions will leak traffic to the .com version of that domain
name. Every business set up on a dot org and dot net domain will lose a
proportion of their traffic to the dot com version of that domain name,
although the amount of that leak will be difficult to predict.

The leak occurs because customers/ potential customers will frequently recall
the name of the site and add ‘.com’ almost instinctively, unless they recall
that it is on a relatively unusual extension .net, .org etc.

Inevitably, the more the .net or .org site is marketed, the more traffic is
sent to the .com, however, the problem is that the .com domain may well
resolve to a competing business’s website.

Some businesses are willing to live with that loss (perhaps because the .net
is a relevant, memorable generic, for example) – for them the .net or .org is
a viable option.

However, without a compelling reason like the one mentioned above, I would
argue that a business on a limited budget just cannot afford to develop a site
using a .net or .org domain name. It is as simple as that."

PS: It's funny that this post was written on a .org.uk domain name (instead of
a .com one)!

